# VIP922 to arrive today, a few questions



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

I've searched and browsed through threads, searched online and haven't found the answers to a few questions.

I'm replacing a VIP722k with a VIP922.

1) Any way to transfer the existing timers on the VIP722k to the VIP922?
I'd guess probably not, but it's summer and some shows aren't even on now, so setting up new timers will be "uncomfortable"  

2) Does it come with only one remote control? (And does it have a touchpad or not? - I've seen it with remotes that have varying appearances online.)

3) Will existing remote controls, like the 21.0 work with the VIP922?

Sorry if these answers already exist somewhere. Thanks!


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

l8er said:


> 1) Any way to transfer the existing timers on the VIP722k to the VIP922?
> I'd guess probably not, but it's summer and some shows aren't even on now, so setting up new timers will be "uncomfortable"


I don't know but you can store timers, etc for the 922 on it's remote so give it try and let us know.



l8er said:


> 2) Does it come with only one remote control? (And does it have a touchpad or not? - I've seen it with remotes that have varying appearances online.)


Only one remote without touchpad. It's this one.



l8er said:


> 3) Will existing remote controls, like the 21.0 work with the VIP922?


Yes. I have the 32.0, a 6.0 and a Harmony 700 all working. You have to turn on the IR detector in the Settings menu for the IR remotes to work.



l8er said:


> Sorry if these answers already exist somewhere. Thanks!


Hope you enjoy your 922 as much as I enjoy mine. And I hope you have better luck with Dish Remote Access than some of us.


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

So far - it's different, but awesome! Thanks.


----------

